

A Sculpture That Perpetually Sells Itself On eBay - yread
http://laughingsquid.com/a-sculpture-that-perpetually-sells-itself-on-ebay/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1079016>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1070033>

